# Asked for NC for 30 days now i want a divorce



## Paris one (Nov 18, 2021)

Husband cheated from what I know since last July. Found out by finding hotel charge on our credit card bill in October. 
I has severe depression last year to the point of quitting this world. 
When I found out about this affair with his co worker who happens to be a social worker I wanted to save our 18 year old no kids marriage. I did raise his son from the age of 5 . His son is now 23 and we adore each other.
Last week had to call husband, his phone was shut off, called his work and he had the day off. Found out he was with the other woman all day.
He came home and I told hi. I knew also I wanted a 30 day no contact. He took a few things and left.
It's been 4 days I know he did this, he is responsible. My depression should not have affected his choice of being unfaithful. He also is a psychic nurse. 
Thinking I am ready to call an attorney. I live in a no fault state, work part time , also my age is against me I am 63.
Any advice is greatly appreciated..


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I would seek an attorney’s advice at a bare minimum. He’s obvious still neck deep into the affair. You may only know the tip of this iceberg. Sorry you’re here.
Go for 3 attorney visits. See if you can get free consultations. As in everything there are good and bad ones. 
You should be able to determine where you stand in your state. At your age that’s imperative!!!


----------



## Indian_Nerd_Dad (Dec 23, 2021)

Paris one said:


> Husband cheated from what I know since last July. Found out by finding hotel charge on our credit card bill in October.
> I has severe depression last year to the point of quitting this world.
> When I found out about this affair with his co worker who happens to be a social worker I wanted to save our 18 year old no kids marriage. I did raise his son from the age of 5 . His son is now 23 and we adore each other.
> Last week had to call husband, his phone was shut off, called his work and he had the day off. Found out he was with the other woman all day.
> ...


How are things coming along for you? Are you ok?


----------

